# does this just happen to me or....



## CaliChan (Apr 5, 2013)

Does your liquid soap take time to clear up?
I made liquid shampoo tonight cause were out and its thick and creamy and not translucent at all. But this happens to me every time and I want to know if its just me or what? I cook it all the way through and I make it lye heavy to start. It passed the "clarity test" and as soon as I mix the water in with the citric acid its not clear at all. But I noticed that with time my liquid soaps clear up. Is it just me or am I doing something wrong? When I watch tutorials its clear as soon as the waters mixed in :/


----------



## CaliChan (Apr 5, 2013)

The one that's completely clouded is the one I made last night. The one in the middle is one I made 4 weeks ago and the one in the dial container is the one I made 2 months ago


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry...I'm not help in this arena, but I hope someone else pops in and helps.


----------



## lsg (Apr 6, 2013)

I think that liquid soap does clear with time as the solid particles settle out of the soap.


----------



## green soap (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine take a while to clear too, this is the sequestering time.  It is longer than a week for me, the soap looks and feel better after 2 weeks or more.  

I have found that for me, citric acid neutralization leaves my soap cloudy longer than using the equivalent amount of borax dissolved in water.  

Also, distilled water seems to be needed for clear soap, most people already use distilled water though.


----------



## CaliChan (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm glad its not just me. I'll have to start using borax.
I've been using distilled water for the dilution and adding sugar seems to be helping but its just so frustrating


----------



## Smee (Apr 7, 2013)

Two more cents to throw in the hat:
I've had a couple EO's/FO's cloud up what was clear soap, but
so far they've cleared back up after a day or two during sequester.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 7, 2013)

My understanding (& I don't worry about clear since I like pearlized) is that you should sequester for 2 weeks.  This allows the soap to clear and "brighten".  If you were to take pictures of it everyday you would see the difference.  Even if is clear when you put it away.  When I first started making LS that was my experience anyway.


----------

